# UML: Zustandsdiagramme



## Ark (18. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mich heute ganz schön heftig mit meinem Lehrer gestritten. Es ging (auf dass ich das jetzt richtig zusammenfasse) darum, ob die mit UML-Zustandsdiagrammen beschriebenen Automaten deterministisch sein müssen oder nicht. Ich übertrage dabei mal den diskutierten Fall auf folgendes Beispiel:





Nehmen wir an, wir sind im Zustand "Flug reserviert". Von da aus gibt es zwei Übergänge, buchen() und canceln(). In unserem Fall war es nun quasi so, dass der buchen()-Übergang an keine (Benutzer-)Eingabe oder sonst irgendetwas gebunden war: Der Automat könnte immer buchen(), de facto ein Epsilon-Übergang.

Ich behauptete nun, das dürfe nicht sein, aber er fand es so in Ordnung. Was stimmt denn nun?

Ark


----------



## Marco13 (22. Jun 2009)

Schwer zu sagen - insbesondere wenn man nicht weiß, WAS die Entscheidung über Buchen und Canceln trifft, wenn nicht der Benutzer.....?!


----------

